# Seven Runs



## Bassin (Jul 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can still access seven runs from the river through the swift creek and can you get down the long run from there back to the main river


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The river is low but you should be able to get through there if your boat is not too big. I will be there tomorrow and will check. With the river this low I would not go blasting down the long run to the main river though.


----------



## Bassin (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you. I was hoping to run from Hwy 20 and go in creek and drift down the run bass fishing.


----------



## Bassin (Jul 8, 2014)

Any news on Seven Runs water level?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Fished 7 Runs this morning. You can get through the cut from the big river into Dead River. I didn't personally check it but saw two river boats come through the cut. The problem is the sandbar from Dear River into the old river that you want to bass fish. When the water drops another few inches you won't get able to get a big heavy bass boat through the cut without wading and pushing. We had to raise the motor this morning on a 14 ft Jon with 25 hp. 

Bream bite is still on but the size is down from 2 or 3 weeks ago. Numbers have diminished as well. We got 18 hand size and one big mama. Roaches took half our crickets.

Next trip will be to river below Simplers


----------



## Bassin (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you very much.


----------

